# normal bci bred to a salmon bci wot would you get???



## cornboy (Oct 12, 2009)

cheers


----------



## martynandkirsty (Jan 13, 2008)

50% normals 
50% salmons


----------



## cornboy (Oct 12, 2009)

cool cheers, would the normals be het for salmon tho???


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes..


----------



## cornboy (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

cornboy said:


> cool cheers, would the normals be het for salmon tho???


no they wouldnt


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

cornboy said:


> cool cheers, would the normals be het for salmon tho???


As sasandjo wrote, the normal babies from the mating are not het for salmon. They are normals, pure and simple.


----------



## cornboy (Oct 12, 2009)

im getting yes an no answers here lol


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

you'll get half salmons and half normals (not hets) ... but its all down to luck really how much of each u get simples.

jo


----------



## cornboy (Oct 12, 2009)

how do u get hets then?


----------



## Rossi1986 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hets are only possible with a recessive gene (example albino)rather than a co-dominant gene (example salmon) im not up on my dominant genes so will need help on that 1!

ie
normal x salmon 50/50
normal x visual albino all 100% het albino

hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

cornboy said:


> how do u get hets then?


A het albino boa has an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene and looks normal. A het salmon boa has a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene but does not look normal.

Many herpers think that there is no het salmon boa because there are no het salmons that look normal. They simply have an incorrect definition of the word "heterozygous". The correct definition is a gene pair (and its possessor) in which the two genes are different. A salmon boa has a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene so fits the definition of "heterozygous".

A het salmon boa is called a salmon boa because it shows the salmon coloration. This makes the salmon mutant gene dominant to the normal gene. A het albino boa does not show the effect of the albino gene, which makes the albino mutant gene recessive to the normal gene.

Most of the salmon boas available in the pet trade are het salmons. Some of the salmon boas are homozygous salmons (AKA super salmons), which have two salmon mutant genes.

Homozygous salmon (AKA super salmon) X normal -->
1/1 (100%) het salmon (AKA salmon)

Het salmon (AKA salmon) X normal -->
1/2 het salmon (AKA salmon)
1/2 normal (in both genes and coloration)


----------

